# My new skiff is SUPER



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

First thing to do is change red lettering/carpet and Seadek it, and of course BLK lettering. Then fish the piss out of it. GPS is already being mounted.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the club. I love mine.


----------



## gps526s (May 27, 2011)

welcome love mine...x10


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice ride ! I've always been a fan of the rounded front decks on those skiffs.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice skiff. What year is it?

The poling platform and hatches are different than my 2002.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Its an 06. It has the lodge edition cap. At first I was a little torn but now I really like it.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice, you'll have a lot of fun with that boat!


----------

